# A note to small M.E. (and other) website owners



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to Co-Cure. I'm not sure if anyone here has their own M.E. site, but just in case I wanted to share this!+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*permission to repost* *permission to repost* *permission to repost*A note to small M.E. (and other) website ownersI've been persuaded to change the reprinting rules for some of the papers on the site (under certain conditions) for those with small or specialist M.E. websites or other websites on different topics which also contain a small extra section on M.E.Like-minded M.E. (or other) website owners may now - if they wish - use a specific selection of 5 of my papers as their 'What is M.E.?' page (and format it to match the rest of the site etc.) instead of writing their own papers from scratch.For more information and conditions, please see:http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/aboutthi...te.htm#46890889Best wishes everyone,Jodi Bassett--A Hummingbirds Guide to Myalgic Encephalomyelitis:www.ahummingbirdsguide.com


----------

